# what dos a pregnant ferrets body look like?



## Daffodils

Hey, i'm having trouble figuring out if my ferret is pregnant or not.

I got my first two ferrets (two jills, Hazel who is sandy colour and Sakura who is fetch colour) last summer as 7 week old kits (they are sisters). In January Hazel came into her first season at only 7 months old and still in the winter so I was very confused. I tried to find a male to mate with her but was unsuccessful after 2 weeks so I got her the jill-jab at the vets. The day after Hazel was at the vets Sakura's vulva began to swell. So I continued my search for a male and managed to find a 7 month old male needing rehomed in my town. They mated everyday for 3 days, a couple of hours each day. I then stopped letting them out together because Sakura's neck was getting red and sore. Anyway, I marked the 6 week date on the calender (which was the 5th March) and waited. Her vuvla reduced back to normal size and she started behaving differently. The 5th march came and went and still nothing. Her nipples are huge, her belly is lumpy, she's been licking incessantly and trying to drag her sister into the nest she made out of my dressing gown everytime they are out together (I seperated Sakura about a week before her due date but still let them out together each day). Sakura's vulva began to swell again on Sunday and has ballooned again, but she hisses and spits when she sees my male Dudley and tries to attack him and has been attacking myself and my boyfriend when we feed her. I wondered if she was having a false pregnancy but I don't know.

Can anyone please describe to me how their pregnant ferret looked in the last week of pregnancy? It would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Rebecca xx


----------



## vickyleeks

hi, the week before she will give birth you should be able to feel something in there and she will be getting round, her belly will get big. Oncei actually saw a kit move in my jills bellly that was the day before she gave birth. They can have phantom pregnancy too and will act pregnant, mine get nippier too and will drag any other ferrets about like they are big kits. this should wear off in a few weeks then they will come into season again. Normally a jill will come into season twice a year.


----------

